# Concerns of core partially melting at Fukushima nuke plant



## TLSS_N (Mar 12, 2011)

The core at Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant's No. 1 reactor may be partially melting, the nuclear safety agency said Saturday.

Radioactive substance cesium was detected around the reactor, it said.

==Kyodo[/p]

source

here is a second article if anyone wants more info.

another source

....

I know the news isn't incredibly detailed, but it's not like where sitting there with the scientists.. more information should become available soon, stay posted.

...

The operation at Fukushima No.1 plant to lower pressure of the containment vessel has been suspended due to high radiation levels at the site.

Pressure of the reactor container is rising as its cooling system became dysfunctional due to a blackout and power generator breakdown. This has raised concern about possible damage to the container.

The power station's operator, Tokyo Electric Power Company, began to vent air from the reactor container at 9AM on Saturday.

Under the plan, 2 valves close to the container would be opened manually, but radiation level on the second valve was found higher than expected.

The operation has been suspended because of the possibility that workers could be exposed to radiation. The utility is reportedly studying how to open the valve by replacing workers at a short interval, or using electric remote control.

The Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency says if radioactive substance is released in the air, safety of residents evacuated beyond a 10-kilometer radius from the No.1 reactor will be ensured.

Saturday, March 12, 2011 13:09 +0900 (JST)[/p]

source


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my god.......
I just hope this doesn't end up being Hiroshima and Nagasaki #2.


----------



## monkat (Mar 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Oh my god.......
> I just hope this doesn't end up being Hiroshima and Nagasaki #2.



.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No...seriously....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------------------------------------------

I don't see why this is marked as "URGENT" on GBAtemp, though. Sure, it's potentially dangerous, but it's not like people come here for Japanese safety warnings. Also....a better source would be cool.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn this sucks.  They even said it was fine this morning.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Damnit! I knew this was gonna happen.....I hope this isn't as bad as Chernobyl .....last thing japan needs is another nuclear disaster right now....


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Damnit! I knew this was gonna happen.....I hope this isn't as bad as Chernobyl .....last thing japan needs is *another *nuclear disaster right now....



Chrenobyl was in Ukraine.


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 12, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry about that, I forgot to edit the title... maybe a mod could fix it,  my bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
there was a nuclear meltdown once in texas, if I remember correctly. the whole town was evacuated and it's been abandoned for 20+ years.. I hope this comes out without any more deaths..

edit: let me reword this a little, I was basing my knowledge from the history channel program, life after people.

just looked into it some more, they where talking about Chernobyl, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worded that funny...I was saying this incident is like Chernobyl.....then when I say another nuclear disaster I was referring to Hiroshima and Nagasaki


----------



## Devante (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiroshima & Nagasaki were bombed.
This is a possible nuclear meltdown at a plant.

Completely unrelated.

You guys. /shakeshead


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh shit. This can't be good.
Why don't the designers of a nuclear plant on an island take into account natural disasters common to islands? @[email protected] Nuclear plants on islands should really be tsunami proof. Plants in the middle of the plains should be tornado proof, plants in coastal regions should be hurricane proof, etc.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are working against the clock. Interesting fact is that this reactor was built by GE (USA).


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

this is of concern to me. it will not only kill many people but may cause genetic mutation to those who survived but contaminated. their life would change.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Devante said:
			
		

> Hiroshima & Nagasaki were bombed.
> This is a possible nuclear meltdown at a plant.
> 
> Completely unrelated.
> ...


Both are terrible situations that involve nuclear technology and lots of radiation......  I'd say there related quite a bit....

that and a meltdown has the same effects as a bomb (even the huge explosion)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

You can't make something natural disaster proof. There is no such thing as an earthquake proof reactor, and nothing on this planet could ever be tsunami proof when a big ass tsunami comes crashing down.

I mean, this was an inevitability with a natural disaster of this magnitude.


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 12, 2011)

guys, i've updated the article with some more information on the situation.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Devante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah fear zoa's right, it's the same, inside the power plant, similar effects of nuclear bomb being triggered is what happens. because the blast is so strong that it's much greater force so that power can be generated. that's what i know.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> yeah fear zoa's right, it's the same, inside the power plant, similar effects of nuclear bomb being triggered is what happens. because the blast is so strong that it's much greater force so that power can be generated. that's what i know.


A nuclear meltdown won't yield conventional explosion blast comparable to Atomic bomb, instead it'll yield considerable amount radiation. Think of it as mini-neutron bomb.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 12, 2011)

good news!


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 12, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> good news!




If true, then it's great news!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not the meltdown. i'm saying what happens about what happens inside a nuclear plant, but yeah you're right. they were talking about meltdown. my bad.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the few people that are at the plant right now.....(assuming its not all remote)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2011)

Bad news:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42044156/ns/wo...s-asia-pacific/


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Bad news:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42044156/ns/wo...s-asia-pacific/



Why is this happening? The Japanese economy is going to take a big blow.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 12, 2011)

How much more can Japan handle?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 12, 2011)

Poor Japan... First an Earthquake, then a Tsunami, now the main power plant can melt...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

sigh, my plans of migrating to japan. ruined


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sigh, my plans of migrating to japan. ruined



I clearly remember that you stated that you wanted to migrate to China in some other thread.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 12, 2011)

A moment of silence to those who are gone...
Unfortunately, all we can do is sit and hope that it doesn't get worse than that..
I'm about to burst to tears


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 12, 2011)

A minute of silence.

I'm seriously starting to think the Mayans were onto something with 2012.

Hugeass floods and Cyclone Yasi in Queensland, devastating earthquake at Christchurch, now this...


----------



## ecko (Mar 12, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a nuclear meltdown comes closer to a 'dirty bomb'(a bomb which sole purpose is not to explode, but to spread radioactive material)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was a joke. because we're talking about the 2012 movie. and the ships were located in china. but i really want to go to japan.


----------



## Swifty1992 (Mar 12, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh shit. This can't be good.
> Why don't the designers of a nuclear plant on an island take into account natural disasters common to islands? @[email protected] Nuclear plants on islands should really be tsunami proof. Plants in the middle of the plains should be tornado proof, plants in coastal regions should be hurricane proof, etc.


Well, this was the fifth largest earthquake in recorded history, so it's not like the normal earthquakes they experience.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 12, 2011)

I guarantee that we're going to see Godzilla or some mutated lizard walking out of that nuclear plant.


Spoiler








IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

This is why nuclear energy is dangerous.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> This is why nuclear energy is dangerous.


Yep but its the most sustainable way we have of generating vast amounts of energy.
Messing with atoms is serious business.


----------



## Fat D (Mar 12, 2011)

The reactor that suffered a meltdown is a boiling water reactor. The effects are bound to be locally confined to a large extent, and it took a lot of incompetence to even reach a meltdown. Comparing it to Chernobyl is pretty much impossible, as the Chernobyl reactor was graphite-moderated, which would have accelerated the meltdown, rather than slowing it down.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> This is why nuclear energy is dangerous.




not is not is quite a safe way of generating energy


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 12, 2011)

Fears of a nuclear meltdown in Japan have subsided after a reactor that was damaged in Friday’s devastating earthquake reportedly emerged intact from an explosion..[/p]

source


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 12, 2011)

There still is danger of meltdown or does the 125 aftershocks of 6.0+ most near the plant doesn't concern you.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 12, 2011)

Apparently, the earthquake was actually magnitude 9.0.
Seismologists at the US Geological Survey in Menlo Park, California, have just revised their calculations regarding the magnitude of today's quake. They now say it was magnitude 9.0. Already one of the top 10 recorded earthquakes in history, the revision suggests the quake was even more powerful than first thought.

Harold Tobin of the University of Wisconsin-Madison told New Scientist that this figure will probably change again. This is typical in the hours after a large seismic event, as more information becomes available.[/p]
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsha...-sparks-ts.html


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 12, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> There still is danger of meltdown or does the 125 aftershocks of 6.0+ most near the plant doesn't concern you.


troll....
What is a meltdown, and can it be avoided here?

Japan's nuclear agency said there was a strong possibility that radioactive cesium detected at the plant after the blast was from the melting of a fuel rod.

Robert Alvarez, Senior Scholar at the U.S. Institute for Policy Studies, explained that a meltdown could happen when the water surrounding the core of the reactor boiled or leaked away, leaving the fuel rods exposed, allowing temperatures to rise to up to 5,000 degrees Fahrenheit.

"The radiation is so intense it's impossible to deal with it. The control room would be uninhabitable," he said. "Without cooling, cladding surrounding the fuel can ignite, and the fuel itself start to melt.

"Then you have a huge amount of radioactive gases and particles, and if the primary and secondary containment fails, you have a large amount of radioactive gases escaping into the environment."

Whether a meltdown happens in this case depends on whether the pumping and cooling system can be restored in time, and whether if a meltdown starts, the secondary containment is strong enough to stay intact, according to Alvarez.

"If the pumping system is down there won't be enough pressure or water inside to cool the fuel rods down," he said.[/p]
source


----------



## bowser (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 12, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i say nuclear energy is quite safe  i would even built a house near a nuclear plant


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve has a point. A nuclear power plant, with proper observation and workers, is probably one of the safest places to work at.

The only problem is pollution. (And maybe radiation)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey....the point here is that they have the situation under control right?

and about the safety of nuclear power....its fine...pretty much anything can fail catastrophically in a 9.0-8.9 earthquake  
All power is dangerous, nuclear power is actually one of the safer ones


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 12, 2011)

Update, there are two power plants in Japan currently in danger of meltdown.

Both power plants, Fukushima #1 and Fukushima #2, are located in different towns.

Source

I want to remind people that while this is serious, it won't be a second Chernobyl. Because the process is slow and both power plants are sealed. Unlike Chernobyl where it happened fast, not sealed, and government neglect.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Hey....the point here is that they have the situation under control right?
> 
> and about the safety of nuclear power....its fine...pretty much anything can fail catastrophically in a 9.0-8.9 earthquake
> All power is dangerous, nuclear power is actually one of the safer ones




yes the radiation is going down


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I'm seriously starting to think the Mayans were onto something with 2012.


I'm seeing a lot of "ooh add up 9/11/01 with 03/10/11 and you get 12/21/12 O_O"... Quite freaky...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great....one less thing they have to worry about


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 12, 2011)

Any nuclear disaster will be bad for everyone in the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Global winds will spread radiation across the planet.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 12, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Any nuclear disaster will be bad for everyone in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless Homer Simpson was the Safety Officer at this particular plant I think we're good.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9/11/2001 + 3/10/2011 = 12/21/4012.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. I saw my sister on Facebook and a like came up that was just like this and I just realized that they forgot to add the 2000s. Goes to show how people are blowing up this disaster a lot more than needs to be. Also, I'm pretty sure that since both of the plants were contained, it'll be alright.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole 'looking for connections in dates' thing irritates me. Same with the whole 'seeing the word "Alive" on Michael Jackson's lips'.
I mean seriously, how many other disasters were ignored when coming up with this date?
It's one half-match against thousands of no-matches.
It demonstrates nothing more to me than how ardently people seek meaning in something utterly meaningless. I'd go as far as to say this behaviour is basically at the core of the human psyche.
/off-topic rant.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> The whole 'looking for connections in dates' thing irritates me. Same with the whole 'seeing the word "Alive" on Michael Jackson's lips'.
> I mean seriously, how many other disasters were ignored when coming up with this date?
> It's one half-match against thousands of no-matches.
> It demonstrates nothing more to me than how ardently people seek meaning in something utterly meaningless. I'd go as far as to say this behaviour is basically at the core of the human psyche.
> /off-topic rant.


Well, these are the only two events orchestrated by an evil organizationIlluminati using HARP!
just joking


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 12, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aye, they're just paving the way for the NWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Anyways, back on-topic... I do wish Japan a speedy recovery.
Also, to anyone wanting to donate, you might want to read this first:
http://uk.gizmodo.com/5781182/did-your-don...an-probably-not


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 14, 2011)

the after effects of this nuclear reactor disaster will reach philippines at 4PM (+8GMT). How about the other countr tha will be affected?

OH NO!! Earthquake; Tsunami and then nuclear meltdown? I hope we're still in the good hands.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know most of these charities take 20-40% of the proceeds to pay their staff and CEOs.  There were a couple segments about this on Dateline, one from 1995 and the one after Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 14, 2011)

I smell Zombie Apocalypse lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> A minute of silence.
> 
> I'm seriously starting to think the Mayans were onto something with 2012.
> 
> Hugeass floods and Cyclone Yasi in Queensland, devastating earthquake at Christchurch, now this...


The Bible spoke of earthquakes in one place after another too, though whether 2012 is when everything kicks off again or not we can't tell.


----------



## Coto (Mar 14, 2011)

A Melting reactor... I believe we´re screw now. Poor of those resident people over there..


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 14, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> This is why nuclear energy is dangerous.So is coal...
> So is oil...
> Your point? Or are you just afraid of Nuclear power?
> 
> ...


That's why they have to use "01" and "11".

If you look hard enough with your eyes closed you can make a connection between anything.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 14, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize if a major meltdown happens like Chernobyl (which Fukushima is heading towards), the effects can last decades, centuries, or even millennia, there's already radioactive clouds appearing and one US Navy ship has been exposed to a cloud.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/14/world/asia/14plume.html


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 14, 2011)

FOOLS!!! You can only make an explosion if there's another explosion mixed with it. So letting the news making you think 'It's the end of the worlz' feeling.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure out of control nuclear energy is much worse than out of control oil or coal.


----------

